# سنة اولى اتصالات



## SUHAD# (18 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
أنا مقبلة على دراسة هندسة الاتصالات .أود أن أسأل عن الموضوعات التي يجب أن أكون ملمة بها لدخول المجال من أوسع أبوابه 
والله ولي التوفيق​*


----------



## رائد التغير (19 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيق يااارب


----------



## mahmoud awd (19 يناير 2012)

راجعي الفيزياء الكهربيه والموجات والتفاضل والتكامل وربنا يوفقك يارب


----------



## SUHAD# (20 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا *​


----------



## mahmoud awd (21 يناير 2012)

واي سؤال تحتاجيه في القسم هتلاقي مهندسين كتيير ان شاء الله يفيدوكي وبالتوفقيق ان شاء الله


----------



## Eyad_Arqoub (22 يناير 2012)

أرجو أن يفيد هذا المقال ..

http://eng-cnee.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html


----------



## SUHAD# (22 يناير 2012)

*thanks alot all *


----------

